# best cartier to give as a gift to girlfriend?



## Gofishus (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm looking to gift my gf with a cartier watch ... budget up to $3k.. any suggestions or recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you been to a Cartier AD?


----------



## shtora (Jan 11, 2009)

Tank Solo S


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

What is HER favorite watch?


----------



## jooms (Aug 2, 2017)

I would look at second-hand rather than new. 3000USD new will get a steel Tank Solo, but I would suggest that's a bit of a waste of money (quartz and steel). Everyone knows it is the cheapest in the line up, and giving a woman a cheap gift (even if not low-cost) is as bad as no gift - watches are like engagement rings - girls talk about them. If you must buy new, then best to save up some more money until you can get something a little further up the rung, or buy a brand other than a Cartier.

Second-hand, things will get interesting. You can look at precious metals, perhaps mechanical watches, and far more interesting models. A used watch with a history can become a talking point, and you will are also likely to appear more sophisticated in the eyes of her friends. Having a boyfriend who your girlfriend's friends are jealous of is a gift worth far more than USD3k! Your choice is going to be far greater, and you can cater for her individual taste, rather than just buying what you can. If she is very feminine, and not too showy, perhaps an understated mini allongee or perhaps a little mechanical dumont. If more a statement piece, that i fun to use, a funky steel basculante? Pantheres have been re-released, so the originals have been increasing in price, but can still be had for a relative steal.

Very very generally, be aware when buying second hand that a lot of Cartiers are redialled. Hands for the most part, should be blued steel. Try to stay away from a watch without its original strap - buckles and deployment clasps are hideously expensive second hand, especially in gold. Be aware of anythng over-polished. Edges should be sharp. Don't buy any Cartier diamond-set watches - they fall out, and are hideously costly to replace, and if not replaced, leave the watch looking like it's been shot with a 12-bore. Ignore Must de Cartier, and try to buy a recently serviced watch, as an in-house service will be at least 500USD. 

Sure you will find her something she will love, good luck!


----------



## brabus (Jul 2, 2009)

jooms said:


> I would look at second-hand rather than new. 3000USD new will get a steel Tank Solo, but I would suggest that's a bit of a waste of money (quartz and steel). Everyone knows it is the cheapest in the line up, and giving a woman a cheap gift (even if not low-cost) is as bad as no gift - watches are like engagement rings - girls talk about them. If you must buy new, then best to save up some more money until you can get something a little further up the rung, or buy a brand other than a Cartier.
> 
> Second-hand, things will get interesting. You can look at precious metals, perhaps mechanical watches, and far more interesting models. A used watch with a history can become a talking point, and you will are also likely to appear more sophisticated in the eyes of her friends. Having a boyfriend who your girlfriend's friends are jealous of is a gift worth far more than USD3k! Your choice is going to be far greater, and you can cater for her individual taste, rather than just buying what you can. If she is very feminine, and not too showy, perhaps an understated mini allongee or perhaps a little mechanical dumont. If more a statement piece, that i fun to use, a funky steel basculante? Pantheres have been re-released, so the originals have been increasing in price, but can still be had for a relative steal.
> 
> ...


While I would usually agree with you on avoiding purchasing the entry model of anything as a gift, I disagree with you on the Tank Solo being the "cheapest" in the line up. The Tank Solo may be one of Cartier's entry model watches but it is also rich in history. To call the Tank Solo cheap is like calling the base model bmw 3 series rubbish. If you want to see how dedicated a brand is to its products take a look at their entry models.


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

Tank solo would be my choice too. I think that it is great looking watch and an excellent choice.


----------



## jooms (Aug 2, 2017)

brabus said:


> While I would usually agree with you on avoiding purchasing the entry model of anything as a gift, I disagree with you on the Tank Solo being the "cheapest" in the line up. The Tank Solo may be one of Cartier's entry model watches but it is also rich in history. To call the Tank Solo cheap is like calling the base model bmw 3 series rubbish. If you want to see how dedicated a brand is to its products take a look at their entry models.


I understand your point of view, but respectfully disagree. Whilst the Tank has a rich history, the Solo does not. It was introduced in 2004 as a cut-price model to pull customers into the brand, much like the Just Un Clou bracelet is designed to do.

As I mentioned, the steel Solo is not very low-cost, but it is the cheapest Cartier you can buy - a group of women will pick up on this very very quickly. This is a gift, thus the giver needs to think about what his girlfriend's friends will think of it, and think of it in comparison to what they have, as it will eventually affect her impression of the gift. As I said, it is like an engagement ring: if seen as being the cheapo option, women will discuss whether it was all he could afford, whether the lack of expenditure demonstrates a lack of affecton etc. Hence my advise, save more and buy something in Cartier's mid-range, or avoid Cartier altogether and buy something that he can afford that is mid-range from another brand.

Also, cheap and rubbish shouldn't be equated, not sure why you've done that.


----------



## Panthere (Jan 15, 2018)

As my handle suggests, I am a huge Panthere fan. I have one myself and have bought one for both my wife and daughter. And it's great to see them having re-released the model. They must have taken notice of my emails !
Seriously though, the great thing with the Panthere is that it looks great on both female and males wrists and has a wide price range from a couple of grand to five figures. It all depends how much gold and diamond you want include.
Do her a favour and buy her a Panthere...


----------



## Likestheshiny (Nov 28, 2011)

I think the new Tank Americaine in steel is pretty slick. The smallest size is quartz, which might be best for a non-watch-y person, and in the grey market is should be casually available new for only a little above your price range.


----------



## Tommywine0 (Nov 11, 2015)

Kate Middleton sports a Ballon Bleu. 28mm or 33mm are available.

Fwiw- I've bought my wife mechanical watches & tried to get her to appreciate them. If they weren't running or set correctly, she wouldn't even put them on. I got over myself & started buying her the quartz versions of these watches. She loves them now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mileysmuse (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi. U are a wonderful boyfriend. How old is your girlfriend because it may sway the answer.

To address the Tank Solo debate thus far --- I DON'T THINK ANY WOMAN would turn down a Real Cartier in box, especially if it wasn't solicited. Most women don't know the difference between quartz and auto unless she is in the small group of women that always burnt out the batteries in her watches because of a quirky energy thing that some of us have. Further, unless she is a Cartier guru, I doubt she (or her friends) would think you cheaped out on the lower entry model. You will get BIG KUDOS from the gift unless she is older or runs in a silver spoon friend class where they all have the diamond models.

That being said, --- Do you know whether she will like the style? To me the tank solo is close to the tank louis & anglaise. If she isn't going to upgrade you for a watch with bling, its a classic in your budget. I definitely would opt for the steel bracelet instead of a strap.

If you could squeeze out a few more bucks, I must agree Tommy though. The Balloon Bleu is kick-ass sporty! But warning, its a watch with a slippery slope.

I have a small wrist & like to wear a few other bracelets with my watch. The 28mm is a good size but pushes your budget to $4600 for the 28mm in steel or $5750 for the 33mm.

The difference between the two sizes? A younger gal will definitely want the 33mm at a minimum (even though watch sizes are definitely going smaller and the minis will be the ultimate vogue in 2 years max). Even with the trends favoring a 28mm, I would still opt to buy the 33mm The 33mm is an automatic with a second hand AND has a fabulous guilloche on the face that is to die for. Even though i'd rather have a 28 for size, if i was given the choice, I'd deal with the larger size to get the prettier face and second hand. The 28mm looses some pizazz for having just a flat silver face. I don't expect you to go $1600 or $2,750 over for the Ballon Bleu 28mm or 33mm, but since you asked, you deserve a female cartier wanna-be's opinion.

Lastly, I totally disagree with the guy who suggested buying something used to get something better. Why? Because this is a Girlfriend GIFT, not a wife purchase. It should be new.....unless..... your gal loves a vintage vibe, you don't want to surprise her, and, you have a mega big jewelers row near you where you two together can make it a fun hunt and excursion.

But just beware & learn from my husband's mistakes. Unless you are near NYC, its difficult to have a really good selection of vintage or new women's watches in one place. Further, the more educated she gets, the more it might sting. Finally, unless you are really savvy, you run a big risk of not being an educated negotiator or expert that can distinguish between real and fakes.

So bottom line, get the Tank Solo if you can't afford the Ballon Bleu. If she isn't grateful that you tried your best to give her something of quality, she may not be wife material. On the other hand.....if you have the funds, definitely get the Bleu. 33mm








28mm on a hand:








33mm on a hand:


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

I bought my wife a Cartier Santos Galbee a while back. She loves it. It is a steel watch with a gold bezel and a silver white guilloche dial. This is the watch:








I mention this because Cartier just announced a new reissue of the Santos Galbee at the 2018 SIHH watch fair. I don't know the prices of this new collection but they should be on the Cartier website. On the preowned market you can find a Santos Galbee for around $3,000 US.


----------



## mar777 (Mar 11, 2015)

Love bangle


----------



## lars8888 (Apr 17, 2017)

Girls love the cartier love rings


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

You can buy a pre-owned Roadster for that price as well and other cool models. The SdG is just cool I think.

All the suggestions here are good but I think that the problem you might have is that the Cartier line varies a great deal in shapes. You need to know what case would your girlfriend like and base your choice a bit on that..

Regardless, I would suggest you buy an automatic! Better value and the dial with the 'automatic' lettering looks really well...


----------



## player67 (Mar 19, 2017)

CRWE902062 - Ballon Bleu de Cartier watch - 33 mm, 18K pink gold, diamonds - Cartier


----------



## noobfess (Feb 11, 2013)

or the cartier love bracelet.


----------



## the3rdpower (Mar 27, 2018)

noobfess said:


> or the cartier love bracelet.


The bracelet is double the budget. Get a love ring and call it a day. I dislike Cartier watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amigos (Nov 2, 2015)

I bought my wife the Ballon Blue 33 mm mechanical in steel on the alligator strap.. no jewels.Her choice. She loves the watch. If memory serves, it will stretch your $3000.00 budget. This was a year ago and there wasn’t much I could find on the used market. I don’t agree that there’s anything wrong with going used. I’ve bought “preowned” Rolex and estate Jewelers that was obviously preowned.

as to what is the best to buy your girlfriend, why not take her to an AD and let her decide?

btw, you sound like a very generous boyfriend..


----------



## qcos (Aug 16, 2014)

Honestly don't buy her anything for $3k.. Must de Cartier isn't worth your money and Quartz isn't worth what they go for..

My suggestion? Buy a vintage Longines Dolce Vita. Can be found well within your range, and were very stylish in the 60's.. Audrey Hepburn wore one, and I'd assume a girl would enjoy wearing what she did.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

I've looked at a Tank for my wife. But realistically you should get what she wants. If you arent sure, buy new so she can swap if she wants. Cartier makes wonderful watches for women. Very classic. I will say, unless your wife is INTO watches, go quartz.


----------

